# A6 mods



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

I've heard of a few........ tried searching but came up empty. Anyone have any write-ups or kow of any thread for the following regarding the A6 2.7T
Resonator removal (why !??!)
Dual exhaust tip mod on 2001 and earlier.

Thanks.


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: A6 mods (tominizer)*

fergit it.......... I just found out EVERYTHING I needed to know !!!


----------



## jamescolbeck (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: A6 mods (tominizer)*

could you share this information bud? i have jus got an a6 avant 2.7T and am eager to find out information about making it more saucy!


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: A6 mods (jamescolbeck)*

BOSTONDRIVER's signature.............. link to everything you need to know. I have it at work and I'll try and post it here


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: A6 mods (jamescolbeck)*

if by saucy you mean power wise you can just use all the motor parts from the s4 but check out http://WWW.audiworld.com theyve got a good few mods like how to clear corner your lights and things like that in theyre resources and http://WWW.llttek.com and http://www.tmtunning.com check out theyre stuff 
lets see some pics of that avant


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A6 mods (tominizer)*

Lots of info about the A6 in Stoney's Links:http://sonolithics.com/files/a6_links.html
Also, as far as the exposed exhasut tip thing, not too hard to do as long as you can find someone with a steady hand and a dremel.
My previous car:








The steps:
Drop the exhaust
Cut the angle-down tips (leave enough to weld new tips)
Weld on the new tips
Paint welds with zinc primer to avoid rust
Mark center of new tip on lower valence
Do series of cuts until the tip just fits into the opening
Raise the exhaust
Mark around the tip for final cut for at least 1/4" clearance
Drop exhaust again
Make final cut
Line with door edge trim (black or chrome)
Raise exhaust
Done!
But that car is long gone now, and I now sport the RS6 exhaust for my 4.2







))




_Modified by BostonDriver at 12:20 PM 6-19-2006_


----------

